# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Help me?

## lovemer

ik heb 8maanden een relatie we zijn allebij trouw en hebben al 8 maanden onveilig seks en hebben voor deze relatie ook allebij onveilig seks gehad met andere.
we gaan een soa test doen, ik heb chamydia en me vriend heeft niks?
de ggd zei dat het lichaam van me partner(man) dat 
zou kunnen hebben afgestotten of zijn lichaam zelf 
de klus geklaard heeft dat kan toch niet? soa's gaan toch niet vanzelf weg? hij krijg ook de medicatie wat ik ook kreeg van de ggd terwijl hij niks had?

heeft hier iemand un verklaring voor?

bedankt alvast.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Lovemer,

Ten eerste wil ik even kwijt dat het zeer onverstandig is om aan onveilige seks te doen, jij hebt nu al een SOA opgelopen, en nu is het nog Chlamydia maar straks is het iets ernstigers, je weet dat je op deze manier ook aids kunt krijgen? Ik zou je dus aanraden om condooms te gebruiken, totdat je zeker weet dat jij en je partner beide soavrij zijn, en om zwangerschappen te voorkomen kun je natuurlijk de pil gaan slikken.

Het zou misschien wel kunnen dat je partner een soort van immuniteit voor chlamydia heeft, of het is zo dat jij het later pas gekregen hebt, en nog niet aan hem over gegeven hebt. De reden waarom je partner ook medicatie gekregen heeft is het voorkomen dat hij alsnog last van het virus zou krijgen. Stel je voor dat je nu seks met je partner zou hebben, en jij slikt er medicijnen tegen, maar je vriend niet, dan kan hij alsnog ook chlamydia krijgen, vandaar dat ze dat vaak uit voorzorg doen.

Hopelijk ga je je nu wel beseffen dat onveilige seks echt niet goed is. ( Tenzij jullie natuurlijk enkel seks met elkaar hebben, en allebei soavrij verklaard zijn, en je wellicht zwanger wilt raken).

Hoop je hiermee wat info gegeven te hebben. Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Gozer1987

Heel erg soms kan bijvoorbeeld chlamidiya weg gaan uit zichzelf.

Ook wil ik jullie vertellen dat sommige soa's pas na 3 maanden te testen zijn, en hiv ik dacht na 6 maanden) (correct me if i am wrong)

ik wil niet lullig zijn maar het is meer aannemelijk dat iemand vreemd is gegaan en toen een soa opgelopen heeft (een paar maanden? Terug)
(Dit kan je dan bijvoorbeeld ook van de ander geven gehad waarbij de uitslag op het moment negatief was)

ik zou voorlopig toch echt alles met een condoom doen, chlamidiya is niet zo fijn maar als je hiv krijgt dan is je leven ingrijpend veranderd.

Mvg

----------


## lovemer

daarom wouden we een soatest gaan doen omdat we al 8 maanden samen zijn en onveilig seks hebben enz en ook andere keer VOOR onze relatie.
ik vind het ook heel raar dat ik chamydia heb en me vriend niet, beleken uit de test. maar dan moet ik dat dus al bijna 9 maanden geleden of nog lang hebben opgelopen want ik ben niet vreemdgegaan en heb nu al zoon lange tijd seks met me vriend dan heb ik hem toch allang ook hebben besmet?

----------


## Sylvia93

> de ggd zei dat het lichaam van me partner(man) dat
> zou kunnen hebben afgestotten of zijn lichaam zelf
> de klus geklaard heeft


Dit is hetgeen wat de GGD jou verteld heeft, neem dus ook aan dat dat klopt  :Wink:  Ik denk dat je daar maar op moet vertrouwen waarom jij het wel hebt en je vriend niet!

----------

